# PGF Balance for Fall Application



## Lawn Smith

Has anybody used PGF Balance on zoysia this time of year? If so, what are your thoughts and is there a better alternative?


----------



## Jeremy3292

Like any of Doc's products, they are great products but expensive. No need for fert this late in the season anyways...temps in our area already 60s-70s for highs.


----------



## Awar

I've used PGF Complete and it's a very good fertilizer but I agree it's pricey and I won't be using it in the future. I also agree it's late in the season to put down fertilizer in Atlanta, GA. Make sure your pre-emergent is in place and start planning for next season


----------



## Gilley11

The only one that will appreciate you buying anything from "Doc" is "Doc". He needs your help paying for his new beach house.

Stay away from those overpriced products.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Gilley11 said:


> The only one that will appreciate you buying anything from "Doc" is "Doc". He needs your help paying for his new beach house.
> 
> Stay away from those overpriced products.


+1

Basically fertilizer is fertilizer so the name brand on the bag is irrelevant the main thing to focus on is the numbers on the bag and how (what slow release system is being used) the Nitrogen is being released. I think people get caught up too much in name brands too much and believe all the hype behind them.


----------



## Dougatl

Agree the Anderssen products are pricey but have had very good luck w them. Just put down the 10-10-10 as the final treatment for the bermuda.
Doug


----------



## Jeremy3292

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/4-Taylor-St-Tybee-Island-GA-31328/14192164_zpid/

Just in case anyone was wondering...this is the ~$500k beach house Doc bought lol. He appreciates all product purchases!


----------



## Jeremy3292

Mightyquinn said:


> Gilley11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only one that will appreciate you buying anything from "Doc" is "Doc". He needs your help paying for his new beach house.
> 
> Stay away from those overpriced products.
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Basically fertilizer is fertilizer so the name brand on the bag is irrelevant the main thing to focus on is the numbers on the bag and how (what slow release system is being used) the Nitrogen is being released. I think people get caught up too much in name brands too much and believe all the hype behind them.
Click to expand...

While I generally agree, there are absolutely more quality lawn care products than others. For those of us with thick lawns, the small prill size of PGF Complete/Balance is actually a very useful thing. Of course others make these small prill size types of products as well but you get my point.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Yes, good point! That's why I switched to spraying ALL my applications as you don't have to worry about the particles getting down into the turf and is way more economical then granular.


----------



## cityofoaks

Yeah I had to laugh when he recommended throwing that down in that last video when we already got down in the 40's at night all over the southeast.......... that's pretty shameless even for him. Next he'll be recommending some "spoon feeding" completely dormant and brown turf in January for some made up reason lol.

Also surprising coming from the guy who said you needed to collect the water from pressure washing your driveway. Throwing down 10-10-10 all the time for no reason is legit pollution compared to that.


----------



## Lawn Smith

I'm guessing you all aren't big fans of his Humichar either?

And in Doc's defense, he has to pay his lawn girls somehow...


----------



## Jeremy3292

Lawn Smith said:


> I'm guessing you all aren't big fans of his Humichar either?
> 
> And in Doc's defense, he has to pay his lawn girls somehow...


Like I said before, none of his products are "bad" so to speak. They are good products; Andersons is a very well known turf care company. It's just a simple cost/benefit analysis.


----------



## jasonbraswell

We are still 30 days+ from first frost date.
You can still drop fertilizer but choose something with N that will be consumed before the frost.


----------



## dman

All these lawn care products are expensive. The Doc hate aside, anyone has to look at a product and decide for themselves if it is worth it.

PGF Balanced is a new product. It has a small prill size as does many "professional grade" products. I bought some "professional grade" Milo once and the only thing that made it "professional grade" was a smaller prill size. I had better coverage and it actually worked great.

PGF Balanced is also quick release so it gets into the soil faster. Big box store 10-10-10 has a bigger prill size. You can use a liquid to get down extra K or Phosphorus but if you need pounds on the ground then a granular is what you need.

I have tried many different products and brands over the years. Anything worth a hoot is not going to be cheap. I have tried products from the Andersons and they work great. I have tried others that also worked great. I am keeping up with results and what works so I can decide for myself what I want to use in the future.


----------



## dman

cityofoaks said:


> Yeah I had to laugh when he recommended throwing that down in that last video when we already got down in the 40's at night all over the southeast.......... that's pretty shameless even for him. Next he'll be recommending some "spoon feeding" completely dormant and brown turf in January for some made up reason lol.
> 
> Also surprising coming from the guy who said you needed to collect the water from pressure washing your driveway. Throwing down 10-10-10 all the time for no reason is legit pollution compared to that.


I am in the South East and nowhere near 40's at night.


----------



## Jeremy3292

dman said:


> cityofoaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I had to laugh when he recommended throwing that down in that last video when we already got down in the 40's at night all over the southeast.......... that's pretty shameless even for him. Next he'll be recommending some "spoon feeding" completely dormant and brown turf in January for some made up reason lol.
> 
> Also surprising coming from the guy who said you needed to collect the water from pressure washing your driveway. Throwing down 10-10-10 all the time for no reason is legit pollution compared to that.
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the South East and nowhere near 40's at night.
Click to expand...

The "Southeast" is a rather large place lol. In SC we have seen and are seeing mid 40s at night already. The 10 day shows mid 60s next week with mid 40s at night.


----------



## dman

Jeremy3292 said:


> dman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cityofoaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I had to laugh when he recommended throwing that down in that last video when we already got down in the 40's at night all over the southeast.......... that's pretty shameless even for him. Next he'll be recommending some "spoon feeding" completely dormant and brown turf in January for some made up reason lol.
> 
> Also surprising coming from the guy who said you needed to collect the water from pressure washing your driveway. Throwing down 10-10-10 all the time for no reason is legit pollution compared to that.
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the South East and nowhere near 40's at night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "Southeast" is a rather large place lol. In SC we have seen and are seeing mid 40s at night already. The 10 day shows mid 60s next week with mid 40s at night.
Click to expand...

Maybe in SC it is that way but the post I responded to.clearly stated "all over the South East".


----------



## JRS 9572

@Jeremy3292 I'm 110 miles Southeast of you. Ground temp average over the last 5 days has been 70 degrees. Right now it sits at 74 degrees. I think we've got some green and slowed growth for a decent period to come. I'm sure folks in Charleston, All of Florida, Mobile, Etc., Etc., Etc., have some ways to go before dormancy hits.

I did drink the kool aid and bought the PGF balance. Stuff is like dust. It definitely doesn't sit on top of the canopy. Put it down last night before the rain started. That will be my last "Throw 'er down" for 2021. And that keeps with what I've always done which is throw down for the last time 2-3 weeks after labor day.


----------



## Jeremy3292

JRS 9572 said:


> @Jeremy3292 I'm 110 miles Southeast of you. Ground temp average over the last 5 days has been 70 degrees. Right now it sits at 74 degrees. I think we've got some green and slowed growth for a decent period to come. I'm sure folks in Charleston, All of Florida, Mobile, Etc., Etc., Etc., have some ways to go before dormancy hits.
> 
> I did drink the kool aid and bought the PGF balance. Stuff is like dust. It definitely doesn't sit on top of the canopy. Put it down last night before the rain started. That will be my last "Throw 'er down" for 2021. And that keeps with what I've always done which is throw down for the last time 2-3 weeks after labor day.


There's nothing wrong with Doc's products; they are great products. I personally like PGF Complete a lot but it's so expensive and there are plenty of comparable cheaper products. It's a little colder here in the Upstate than down there in the Midlands so my last fert app was a quick release nitrogen around Sept 12th. Grass growth has definitely hit the brakes over the last few weeks and I'm only mowing once a week now.


----------

